# Brute Force Reliability while...



## undermud (Feb 21, 2014)

First off, I want to make it known I'm new to the forum. I hope that it will provide me with the information I will come to want to know about!

As a person who is on several other forums, I know to use the search function, and I did with no avail of the information I sought out.

I have been looking into the new Brute Force, a left over '13 model to be exact. My local dealer is offering good deals on them, and has the one I want coming in in the next few weeks.

What I want to know is this: In the event that I was to buy a Brute and put a set of 28"-30" mud tire on it and run it through the mud relatively often but not in deep, deep mud, what is the reliability of it going to be like? I don't know that I plan to put snorkels on it, but mainly what I'm concerned with is from the diffs out (wheel bearings and diff fluid contamination). I know that with mud comes a loss in the overall reliability of it, but would it be significant? I don't plan on running it in the racks 24/7, but if I rode it to the tops of the tires every-so-often, maybe deeper, am I gonna be left wishing I would've never done it?

I take care of the things I invest money into, so it will get washed religiously! And serviced when needed also!

So if someone would help this young gun out, it'd be much appreciated!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

You'll be fine. 

But, you might as well snorkel it. For insurance. Even if you don't plan on going deep, you never know when the bottom of a hole might disappear.

And welcome to the forum. Best brute site on the net.


----------



## TGM (Jan 9, 2014)

Snorkel is a must in my opinion with these motors, they are very sensitive to water.


----------



## xwildat72 (Feb 24, 2013)

I agree with the snorkel advice cuz snorkeling these brutes is so easy which makes it worth it.


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

welcome to MIMB. :firedevil:
yes the brute will be a reliable machine for you. if you do any muddy / wet riding like ya say.......snorkels= peace of mind. with any make of machine. They are not just for water riding. 
...
DO NOT BUY A SNORKEL KIT...USE THE INSTRUCTIONS ON HERE . IT IS VERY EASY AND YOU WILL SAVE LOTS OF MONEY. $80 for MIMB parts vs. $200 or more for kit.


----------



## CaN_Am_RyDeR_1000 (Oct 22, 2013)

I agree with jake. Plenty of people on here know their $h!+ about brutes. Pick it up cheap. Don't bother buying a warranty. Snorkel it, reroute all vent lines add tires and maybe a lift clutch kit and ride on!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Codeman350ss (Oct 26, 2012)

One thing I do with my brute more often than probably needed is change the front diff oil. when I bought mine the front diff leaked water in it pretty bad from the seals cause the person before me didn't keep up with all the maintenance. I resealed it and so far no water in the diff but I keep the oil changed to keep me posted incase water does start leaking again. another opinion I have for you is even if you don't snorkel it run the fuel tank vent up to the pod. Silt in the tank stops the fuel pumps up.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Codeman350ss said:


> One thing I do with my brute more often than probably needed is change the front diff oil. when I bought mine the front diff leaked water in it pretty bad from the seals cause the person before me didn't keep up with all the maintenance. I resealed it and so far no water in the diff but I keep the oil changed to keep me posted incase water does start leaking again. another opinion I have for you is even if you don't snorkel it run the fuel tank vent up to the pod. Silt in the tank stops the fuel pumps up.



All good advice right there. I change my front diff oil every time I ride it. It only holds 1/2 a qt. and like Codeman said, I get to see if water is getting in too. Snorkels are cheap insurance, that's my feelings on that.


----------



## scotts08brute (Feb 20, 2013)

It really comes down to the care you take of it. Im picky about mine and haven't had any real problems. When i got mine most people bad mouthed brutes. After riding around them i see why they staid broke you cant beat on something without doing the maintenance


----------



## Leardriver (Feb 21, 2012)

Teams of engineers designed these things to run pretty reliably under certain conditions. I am different from the mud-running crowd here.
Keep it stock, except for tires, and keep it relatively dry. Water and mud where it doesn't belong isn't going to make any mechanical object run better. I know, that sounds boring.
When you put snorkels on and run in deep water, you become your own test engineer.


----------

